# Reducing brew pressure in 2012 Fracino Heavenly



## B1995 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi all,

I recently restored a Fracino Heavenly from c2012 Heavenly Parts Book.pdf (fracino.com) but it is brewing at 12-13bar rather than my preferred 9bar. I read that adjusting the valve within the manifold is the way to correct this but when I opened it up I think the parts are so worn that I can't budge a thing.

I'm looking at ordering a new manifold but they're around £100 from Fracino so I wanted to see if anyone has had any success in reducing the brew pressure this way before I order it.

Thank you in advance for any advice


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you tried soaking it in descaler ,scale may be the problem.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

On your parts diagram, locate the expansion valve (part HEA138C). Turn the nut to increase or decrease pressure. Do so in quarter turns, and measure the pressure against a blind filter. Ideally, set it to 10 bar.

edit: sorry didn't read the whole of your post. Looks like you already identified the part. £100 for an expansion valve? That's a lot of money for an expansion valve which often costs like £20-£30 if that.


----------



## B1995 (Aug 16, 2021)

El carajillo said:


> Have you tried soaking it in descaler ,scale may be the problem.


 Yes soaked it overnight, still can't move it an inch


----------



## B1995 (Aug 16, 2021)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> On your parts diagram, locate the expansion valve (part HEA138C). Turn the nut to increase or decrease pressure. Do so in quarter turns, and measure the pressure against a blind filter. Ideally, set it to 10 bar.
> 
> edit: sorry didn't read the whole of your post. Looks like you already identified the part. £100 for an expansion valve? That's a lot of money for an expansion valve which often costs like £20-£30 if that.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for your reply. Just to clarify, the part which needs turning is inside the chamber and it simply won't move at all. Because I can't get that part out, I need to replace the whole manifold unfortunately which is why it's so expensive


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@B1995 Can you identify the bit you're trying to turn?


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

B1995 said:


> Yes soaked it overnight, still can't move it an inch


 Try to add a bit of dishwashing liquid. Sometimes the citric acid solution (10%) is not wetting well and the solution cannto penetrate the threads. Another thing (on top of the dishwashing liquid) you might increase the temperature to around 60 deg C.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

£100 is ridiculous, just remove the expansion valve and fit a different one.


----------



## B1995 (Aug 16, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> @B1995 Can you identify the bit you're trying to turn?


 Thanks for your reply 

This is the bit I am trying to turn. The first picture is a view of from the top of the manifold in picture 2.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

B1995 said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> This is the bit I am trying to turn. The first picture is a view of from the top of the manifold in picture 2.


 Wow, it's actually part of the water distribution system! in the manual, they show a slightly different fitting, where the expansion valve is removable?

I'm actually more used to seeing units like this in commercial machines and machines like the Vesuvius and the Evo separate bits in prosumer stuff









These quite superior units probably cost around £65 or less retail, so the £100 Fracino prices seems super expensive. Try an impact wrench, but for £100, I would do everything in my power to move it!


----------



## B1995 (Aug 16, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> Wow, it's actually part of the water distribution system! in the manual, they show a slightly different fitting, where the expansion valve is removable?
> 
> I'm actually more used to seeing units like this in commercial machines and machines like the Vesuvius and the Evo separate bits in prosumer stuff
> 
> ...


 Yes I did think it seems a bit of an unusual part, I think they have since changed it (probably why it's so expensive as a spare).

I've ordered a better flathead screwdriver and I'm going to get it moved or die trying! Thanks for your help


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@B1995 Good lad...you know it makes sense.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Picture cant be seen?


----------

